# How to extend Australian Visa 176



## samjay_78 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi,

I ( along with my family members) was granted Australian Visa (176 class ) on October 2011. The visa is valid till October 2016. I made an initial entry before the 1 year period i.e before October 2012 and then returned back to my home country and didn't visit Australia further. This Visa was valid to work in Western Australia for a initial period of 2 years. I am planning to return to Australia in May 2015. My query is once the initial Visa expires in October 2016, How I Can extend my Current Visa to stay permanently in Australia. what Visa category I should apply for? Is there any limitation in applying for a Visa since I stayed out of Australia all this time. Pls help me. Thanks in advance. 

Regards
Sam


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

It doesnt sound like you have so far met the conditions of the visa? Which was to live and work in WA for 2 years out of the 5 of the visa. Was that listed as a condition of the visa on the copy you have?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

when the visa expires just make sure you are IN the country, you can live permanently and lawfully even after expiry, you just cannot enter or exit and re-enter.

Once you've accumulated two years in the country (May 2017), you can apply for subclass 155 (RRV - 5 year) which requires almost no documents and is granted in 1 working day.

Just make sure ALL of you are in the country before the visa expires, and no one should leave after expiry till the RRV is granted


You can apply for RRV 157 but need to prove lots of ties to Australia and a compelling reason to travel and it's valid for only 3 months


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Scattley said:


> It doesnt sound like you have so far met the conditions of the visa? Which was to live and work in WA for 2 years out of the 5 of the visa. Was that listed as a condition of the visa on the copy you have?


176 - or 190 predecessor - had the moral obligation to live in a state. It's not a condition as in 489 for instance


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> 176 - or 190 predecessor - had the moral obligation to live in a state. It's not a condition as in 489 for instance


 But it should be. Those that abuse the system taking sponsored places they dont intend to fulfil are disguising but then so is Australia for allowing it to happen.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> But it should be. Those that abuse the system taking sponsored places they dont intend to fulfil are disguising but then so is Australia for allowing it to happen.


he can fulfill it now for sure. I always urge people to stick to their commitments.

I mean, contrary to Scattley's comment, technically there was no condition on the visa to be violated.


----------



## samjay_78 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I really appreciate.
BTW, The visa that I and my family was granted has no conditions. Since I have received the Visa with State sponsorship to stay in WA, I will be moving to WA and stay in WA for 2 years. To Summarize, I can start in may/June 2015 and stay in WA for 2 years till May/June 2017. Since my initial 176 Visa expires in October 2016, Should I reply for RRV 155 in October 2016 or only I am eligible to apply for RRV once we complete initial stay of 2 years. I hope even though Visa expires in October 2016, I think I can stay in Australia indefinitely as it is stated in Visa, But only limitation is we can't travel out of Australia until we get our RRV which we are eligible only after staying 2 years. is my understanding right. Pls confirm. Thanks in advance. 

Pls confirm. Thx Sam.

BTW on side note, No one is trying to abuse the system, there are always some personal emergencies that keeps us to prolong the decision of moving to a new country.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

only after 2 years you can get RRV 155, before that, you can get RRV 157 only if you can show ties (lease/ownership, kids enrolled in school, job, ...etc.), and a compelling reason to travel, and anyways it will be for 3 months only.


----------

